# We found a good bottom for a rabbit tractor



## Legacy (Apr 4, 2011)

We are transitioning from one large colony to smaller colonies. In the mean time, I had a doe that was due to kindle any day and didn't want her to kindle in the burrow in the big colony and make me have to postpone the move. We had to throw together a cage because all of our cages were occupied.

We threw together a wooden box covered the top in cage wire and covered the bottom in old *chain link.*  The next morning there was a place on the ground where a dog had been digging under trying to get to the rabbit and couldn't because of the chain link fence. It's been a week now and the rabbit is still safe and sound. The dog gave up after the first night.

The chain link is thick, sturdy, wont rust easy, and will last for years yet it has holes big enough to let the rabbits eat a lot of grass without them getting out.

The box will be remade but the chain link will stay!


----------



## freemotion (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Legacy (Apr 4, 2011)

I forgot to add, it wouldn't be cost effective to buy new chain link. At least not for us.

But my husband works at a metal recycling place and people bring in rolls of chain link a lot.

They avoid crushing it because it doesn't crush or bale well. They usually throw it to the side and they always have a big pile of rolls of fencing.

Some times, if people ask, the owner will sell it for whatever the current tin price is. Which means we paid about $4 for a roll of it.

It wouldn't hurt to go ask some metal recycling places for all kinds of fencing needs.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 4, 2011)

More great ideas!  Thank you!  I want to build tractors for meat rabbits eventually, but there isn't enough good info out there yet....this is the best idea I've seen.


----------

